# Rotator cuff AGAIN



## coltmc4545

Some of you that have known me awhile might remember me talking about how I had a partial tear of my supraspinatous last year. I haven't really done a full shoulder workout since. I had to take off doing chest for 3 months and didnt touch a barbell for bench for a good 3 months after that, just DB's. Pain pretty much went away although I'd still have some popping in my shoulder here and there when I lifted but really no pain. I decided against surgery right away and took it easy for awhile.

Im currently cruising on prop after my prop/ace cycle ended about a month and a half ago and had a gyno flare up and some prolactin issues do I was taking stane at 25 mg Ed for a few weeks. I stopped the stane as I crashed my estro and was lethargic and my joints, including previous injuries I've had to my wrist (shattered when I was 19) and my shoulder have been giving me problems since then as far as some pain and alot of crushing and popping. I've been going alot lighter on bench since the pains flared up so I didn't reinjure my shoulder and just doing more volume and intensity. So tonight I was doing my regular warm up before bench. I do 135 real slow, just to get my motion and rhythm down in my head. Put on 225 as that's my normal start out weight for warm up sets. I do 12 then put on 25's, do another 12, ect ect. 

So I'm on my 3rd rep of 225 when all of a sudden my shoulder pops and my arm just drops the bar and slams on my chest. I couldn't get the fuckin thing up off me. Dude came over and lifted it off me. It's weird, I don't have any what I consider real pain in my shoulder. It kinda hurts but the damn road rash I got from flag football hurts worse. I went to the locker room to see if I could see any redness or bruising and nothing. And of course I take my shirt off to look and dude walks by and see's my bacne and says "You're getting big dude" Actually I've dropped about 13 lbs from my cut but dude was just sayin that shit cuz he assumed I'm on gear which I guess techniqely I am but I'm just cruising so it doesn't count lol. Anyways, you guys have any experience like this? I guess I'll see if I'm hurting tmrw to see if I get an MRI or not but it's just weird I dropped the weight and felt a pop but no real pain.


----------



## Bro Bundy

damn brother sorry to hear this it sucks


----------



## Lulu66

You probably dislocated it, dropped the weight and got it back into the socket while triying to get the weight off from u. Not cool, since it doesnt hurt. Get an mri done, even if it takes some exagerating ur symptoms to the doc. I hope it gets better soon. And get some physical therapy rubber bands and wasm up ur rotator cuff with them before lifting heavy.


----------



## 69nites

If you haven't seen a good sports chiro for your shoulder please go to one for this.


----------



## 63Vette

I have had this exact same injury. I did work a rounds with dumbbells too. And like you, while flat benching one morning  my right shoulder just collapsed. I have gone back to dumbbells and worked for the last year on strengthening the entire area. I am back on the flat bench again but I do reps with 185 now and it is freaking embarrassing but I am afraid to go back to square one. I wish I had gotten surgery a long time ago but I wasn't willing to miss six months or more of gym time. 

The only advice I have for you is be very patient and work with dumbbells to strengthen all of the stabilizing and support muscles. Decline bench seems to be a bit easier on mine as well. Truth of the matter is I doubt it will get better on its own. I have had my problem for over 20 years now... consider the surgery if you are under 30 for sure.

Best of luck brother,
Vette


----------



## DF

Sorry to hear about the injury Bro.  I have seen alot of rotator cuff tears over the years & I dont ever recall seeing bruising or redness in any of them.  The only way to truly tell whats going on is with an MRI.  Even with an MRI sometimes the surgeon will get a surprise when they open things up (the tear will be worse than what was seen on the MRI).  Hopefully it's not a full tear & you can rehab the injury.  Best of luck Colt


----------



## AndroSport

Sorry to hear about it bro... shoulda been like "no if I was on gear I woulda repped that like 18 times!!!"

Have had some shoulder issues over the years with heavy lifting and football where you're constantly jamming the shoulder... almost couldn't lift for a full yr @ one point when I both injured my shoulder and hand (something about the connection point to the clavicle along with the rotator cuff where it sounded like cement every time i moved my shoulder in any manner). I had also gotten into a nasty fight shortly after I healed from that shoulder issue and when I was demolishing this dude who broke a beer bottle on my neck to try to hurt me I was enraged and going for the kill when my good bro pulled me off... i tripped when he pulled me off and when my hands hit the ground the base of one of the broken bottles was sitting there jagged pointing up and it went all the way through my hand. So, many stitches/staples and plastic surgery later (because the middle of the hand is a horrible spot that opens up wide when not sewn so it would have made a big sensitive scar) i was out of it for nearly a year. The way they make it heal better/scar less is by every time it goes to heal they cut you some more and remove more skin with a scalpel.

For the shoulder I was given the option of surgery or injections into both joints (cortisone to start) or to rest... I opted to rest!

*BUT HERE'S WHAT I'D DO:*
I'd recommend taking it easy through the weekend... then give it a test... NOT A HEAVY TEST. Just check the strength of the connective tissue or if it was stretched too much by what it can bear before feeling funny. Determine if its still an issue or not. Don't go crazy.

If it is still an issue decide how severe you think it is and either go for MRI to see if you need surgery or lay low/go light for a while and rehab yourself... for rehab I used very light DB as mentioned above and they help... but the thing I used the most was light bungees. You can get the ones that allow for multiple bands to attaché to a handle and sports authority sells like 30+ different "weight levels" with these bands so you can get something light. Use these as well... because it gives you some light resistance training with full range of motion and tension in all directions. 

Again - sorry bro that really sucks - but lay low a few days and go from there bud. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## coltmc4545

Thanks fellas. Yeah woke up this morning and there's a little soreness but not like I thought there would be. Looks like its time for DB's and going light again for awhile. If I decide to have surgery it's gonna have to be this fall/winter. I don't qualify for FMLA or short term disability at my new job until mid October. The surgeon wanted to cut me Open last year I just wasn't ready for it plus the insurance I had sucked balls. I'm 30 and I know unless I want to fight this for the rest of my life I'm gonna need surgery but another thing that scares me is seeing my dad who's had 6 knee surgeries and a back surgery and is still fucked up if not worse. I dunno, I'm not one to run to the doc really for anything unless it's unbareable. I just don't want to fully tear it and be majorly fucked. Maybe it's time for some rips lol


----------



## AndroSport

coltmc4545 said:


> Maybe it's time for some rips lol



Was gonna say that too!


----------



## Bicepticon

Injuries suck! Not only do they hurt, but they seem, to mess with your head, also. Does your shoulder only give out when benching?
I had a shoulder issue similar to yours(no tear)but it would pop and give out. My problem was my lats were weak and needed some attention. After all your lats help protect your shoulder when pressing.


----------



## coltmc4545

Bicepticon said:


> Injuries suck! Not only do they hurt, but they seem, to mess with your head, also. Does your shoulder only give out when benching?
> I had a shoulder issue similar to yours(no tear)but it would pop and give out. My problem was my lats were weak and needed some attention. After all your lats help protect your shoulder when pressing.



No not just on bench. I haven't done over head presses in almost a year and no real shoulder work besides rear delts in almost a year either. I have wide lats and a pretty big back so it's not that lol


----------



## Zeek

Dfeaton said:


> Sorry to hear about the injury Bro.  I have seen alot of rotator cuff tears over the years & I dont ever recall seeing bruising or redness in any of them.  The only way to truly tell whats going on is with an MRI.  Even with an MRI sometimes the surgeon will get a surprise when they open things up (the tear will be worse than what was seen on the MRI).  Hopefully it's not a full tear & you can rehab the injury.  Best of luck Colt



 interesting you say that my injury was worse when they got in also.

 Colt at the end of the day if you have that kind of issue going on you either deal with it now and it heals up relatiovely fast or you keep damaging it and the recovery time post surgery will be worse. If they say you need surgery, you need surgery!!  what have you been doing masking the issue with deca or npp?


----------



## coltmc4545

Ezekiel said:


> interesting you say that my injury was worse when they got in also.
> 
> Colt at the end of the day if you have that kind of issue going on you either deal with it now and it heals up relatiovely fast or you keep damaging it and the recovery time post surgery will be worse. If they say you need surgery, you need surgery!!  what have you been doing masking the issue with deca or npp?



No zeek neither. I took it easy for a long time, alot of ice, heat pads, rest, even got my dads little shock pulse therapy thing (forget the name of it) he had after his knee surgery to try and strengthen the muscles around it. I wasn't trying to mask it with anything, not even high doses of fish oil. I was just trying to recoup as much as possible on my own as it wasn't a good time for surgery as far as my insurance goes. Plus I had no short term disability coverage at the time and have a family to feed so I just couldn't.


----------



## Jada

Colt my bro sorry to hear about ur injury. Get well man and be careful. Like Zeek said if u need the surgery then get it but I understand u don't have the bread right now to get it done so u have to wait, like andro said maybe some rips would hopefully help out.


----------



## Illtemper

Hows the shoulder these days??   

 I have had 3 shoulder surgeries for my right shoulder. I really cant recommend it, it took me a long time to recover from them. I had the first one and 6 months later it got re-torn. i had the 2nd and even a year later it never fully healed and always hurt. After that year I had a 3rd which was to remove the biceps tendon and relocate it and to shave bones down and tighten some other ligaments... Now its been about 2yrs since the last one and im back in the gym and going on test helped speed up the recovery since my t was 126 when i tested.  Maybe the low t is why i wouldnt heal after the second one? IDK..... 
a buddy of mine had shoulder surgery last year and even he said hes 80%ok now but still cant do somethings. Hes a school principal and doesnt have to do anything physical and its not like hes lifting or very active in sports anyhow so for him he doesnt care.

I honestly would try everything i could before i let them cut me open and play around... If you can get rips, i would absolutely try that  along with what Andro said. Rubber therapy bands i still use all the time and more now that my left shoulder has been bothering me as well now...........  If i could only say fuck lifting i would probably be ok like my buddy, however im retarded and just wanna get bigger and cant give it up.....................


----------



## coltmc4545

It's pops a lot and I still can't sleep on my right side without discomfort but there's no pain. Has a lot to do with switching my training style up. I've actually been doing full shoulder work now for awhile. I'm not going for surgery until my shoulder snaps and I can move it.


----------



## PillarofBalance

coltmc4545 said:


> It's pops a lot and I still can't sleep on my right side without discomfort but there's no pain. Has a lot to do with switching my training style up. I've actually been doing full shoulder work now for awhile. I'm not going for surgery until my shoulder snaps and I can move it.



You should consider getting into physical therapy.


----------



## coltmc4545

PillarofBalance said:


> You should consider getting into physical therapy.



You should consider getting in my pants.

But seriously, you're right. I have a feeling the popping I have is scar tissue built up or something. I don't have 100% mobility in it now but I'd say I have 90-95%. I know I'll have to get cut on eventually but I'm not willing to do that anytime soon as long as I have mobility in it and no pain.


----------



## PillarofBalance

In my mind I already am.


----------



## AliCat

Sorry about your shoulder.  My husband tore his rotator a few years ago.  He had pain, but we didn't know what it was.  One day he had his shirt off and was lifting his arms and I saw his shoulder blade jutting out of his back so far it didn't look possible.  It was sticking out about three inches.  The doctor gave him physical therapy instead of surgery.  We thought there was no way it could be fixed without surgery, but the improvement was amazing.  The bone stays in place now.  He did have to stay taped up for a while and always during therapy, but so much better than having to have surgery.


----------



## Introyble

Colt, you have some of the best responses on the site and notice you are very popular!  Let me share one of the best videos I have ever watched:

Try one of the links, one should work.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjA0YNAQI7U

[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/tjA0YNAQI7U" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]

Or youtube keyword 

Rotator Cuff Exercises for Pain Relief / Shoulder Pain Relief .  Published by David Wicker

Some good info here also https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/18235-best-Lat-raise-technique-for-rotator-cuffs


----------



## PillarofBalance

Actually nobody like colt. We just keep him around as our whipping boy.


----------



## coltmc4545

Mission complete.

And I stick around because I like to be whipped.


----------



## kingblasted

sorry to hear you hurt your shoulder, i have unfortunately hurt my shoulder in a similar matter. i tore my labrum due to not tapping out from a kimura in jiu-jitsu practice.  It kept clicking for months, and I had trouble sleeping on my left side where i hurt it. after 7 months i went to the Dr. and got a cortisone shot since it was becoming unbearable(the pain), and i felt better.  It's been 2 months 3 weeks since the shot, and i would have to say I am in almost no pain for a majority of the day now, I had continued my normal shoulder routine but lighter weights in 3sets of 20 reps.  I've finally built my way back to being able to 5x5 2 60lb dumbbells(after the shot i was using 25lbers). Only problems is, it STILL ****ing clicks on occasion, although not as much(mainly when i move it in a a lateral raise motion).  I will probably get another MRI to see where it is, and if still damaged i will most likely get surgery. Hopefully some info i shared about my injury could help you out with your situation a bit!


----------



## Want2lift

Part of getting old I find. I'm always nursing a tight hip flexor or being careful for a shoulder.  Just part of the game. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## old git

coltmc4545 said:


> Some of you that have known me awhile might remember me talking about how I had a partial tear of my supraspinatous last year. I haven't really done a full shoulder workout since. I had to take off doing chest for 3 months and didnt touch a barbell for bench for a good 3 months after that, just DB's. Pain pretty much went away although I'd still have some popping in my shoulder here and there when I lifted but really no pain. I decided against surgery right away and took it easy for awhile.
> 
> Im currently cruising on prop after my prop/ace cycle ended about a month and a half ago and had a gyno flare up and some prolactin issues do I was taking stane at 25 mg Ed for a few weeks. I stopped the stane as I crashed my estro and was lethargic and my joints, including previous injuries I've had to my wrist (shattered when I was 19) and my shoulder have been giving me problems since then as far as some pain and alot of crushing and popping. I've been going alot lighter on bench since the pains flared up so I didn't reinjure my shoulder and just doing more volume and intensity. So tonight I was doing my regular warm up before bench. I do 135 real slow, just to get my motion and rhythm down in my head. Put on 225 as that's my normal start out weight for warm up sets. I do 12 then put on 25's, do another 12, ect ect.
> 
> So I'm on my 3rd rep of 225 when all of a sudden my shoulder pops and my arm just drops the bar and slams on my chest. I couldn't get the ****in thing up off me. Dude came over and lifted it off me. It's weird, I don't have any what I consider real pain in my shoulder. It kinda hurts but the damn road rash I got from flag football hurts worse. I went to the locker room to see if I could see any redness or bruising and nothing. And of course I take my shirt off to look and dude walks by and see's my bacne and says "You're getting big dude" Actually I've dropped about 13 lbs from my cut but dude was just sayin that shit cuz he assumed I'm on gear which I guess techniqely I am but I'm just cruising so it doesn't count lol. Anyways, you guys have any experience like this? I guess I'll see if I'm hurting tmrw to see if I get an MRI or not but it's just weird I dropped the weight and felt a pop but no real pain.



 Not the best, I know, safety  try using machines, not as good, but far far safer, till  you get sorted.. Just an idea..


----------



## RSVet84

Coming from a guy who had a torn cuff, labrum, and tendons from a dislocation. Go get that shit checked out, I waited 4 weeks after a major injury and caused me to have 7 anchors 1 pin and a complete encapsulation of the shoulder....took over 6 months to recover. Take care of it before it gets to the point of no return.


----------



## pistol99

Rotator Cuff, Scapula that whole area is a problem for me. Have to go really easy on it. 

I feel for you, because it sucks. Also, you don't realize how much you use that area until it's injured.


----------

